# Anyone heard of Rocky Mountain Vizslas Ramona CA



## Peach387 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has gotten a puppy from this breeder and what their experience was. Couldn't find much on the web other than their website.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I've heard of them, and really have no personal knowledge of them or the dogs they have produced. That said, there are a few "rules of thumb" I use when I look at a website selling puppies.

1. I am a Christian, but it is unfortunately a flag for me when a website other than say, a church or pastor, splatters Christian verses all over the webpages. Maybe they are very devout, but all too often it is now used as a smokescreen to elicit a feeling of trust. It's a flag.

2. Absolutely zero record on the dogs performance, health tests or written guarantees. Huge, Huge, Huge red flag.

3. In this instance, their "young son" plays with the puppies, yet they purport to have been breeding V i z s l a s for nearly 35 years. That puts them around my age. I didn't have my daughter until I was in my 30's and she's 21 now. How true can that statement be?

4. If they have testimonials, I read them. When I start to see a theme in the testimonials, like heights and weights on a self-serving website, it makes me think they have been "edited" at best, fabricated at worst.

5. General rule though not hard and fast as some very good breeders have both sire and dam, the vast majority that use their own sire to their bitch are not going to be producing the best the breed has to offer.

Hope that helps.
Ken

P.S. There are two breeders in the Ramona area that I have seen/trained and even own some of their dogs, PM me if you want further personal recommendations.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

No testing? 
No health certifications? 
No competitions? 
No thanks.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

check out the local better business bureau and see if anything has come up on them


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I personally like to see a dogs full name on the website, not just the call name.
With the full registered name you can look up plenty on a dog.
Makes it pretty easy to find out any titles, and health clearance , or lack of them. You can also look up past generations. You don't have to just take someone word for it. 

I would think a breeder should be proud of their dogs, and want to post accomplishments of the dogs they breed.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vizsladatabase.com/details.php?id=68383

This is a pedigree for "Bailey's Wildest Dream." If you don't know what you are looking at, you would be like I was 8 years ago when I started understanding pure bred dogs for the first time. Then I got serious and started studying and asking questions of knowledgeable Vizsla owners and breeders.

If their dogs do not show up in the Vizsla database, I would want to know why not. It is free to list any AKC registered dog.

Knowledge is power and the way to get a healthy and happy dog that you deserve. It is hard to pull the wool over a person armed with unbiased knowledge.

This is a family member that will be with you for over 15 years if all is good. Your chances improve greatly the more you know.

More on redbirddog blog:
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/dont-support-backyard-breed.html

My .02.

RBD


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah is from Rocky Mountain Vizslas. I've run across two others from RMVs on the forum, as well.

I took a quick look at their website after reading the replies on this thread. It has changed in the last 5 years. I don't know if the policies have changed or not. Other than periodically sending updates on Savannah, I haven't kept up with them. That's more a reflection on me than on the breeder. Marilyn has always been happy to talk or email.

Five years ago, they gave the full registered names of their dogs. I don't remember if they were on the website or if I received them after the first phone call. I was able to search the database to verify hip scores. At the time I asked all kinds of health questions, but I don't remember the details other than no red flags came up. They gave health guarantees. They required a contract.

Their 'young son' played with the puppies 5 years ago, too. We went to a reunion of their dogs and he seemed to be a teenager 4 years ago, but I didn't really talk to him. I don't know what the story currently is for exposure to kids, but I'm sure Marilyn would be happy to discuss it with you. All of the people who came to the reunion (there were quite a few as you can see from the pictures) were pleased with their dogs. I didn't hear any health concerns discussed. Another year, a group of us in the Pacific Northwest got together. Again, everyone was happy with their dogs and no one had any negative health stories. 

If you scroll down through the testimonials, you will find Savannah's. It made me laugh reading it and remembering. The testimonial above it is for 'Foxy'. Her owner is on the forum. She would be a good resource. After she lost Foxy to Valley Fever, she went through the whole puppy process again. I don't know if Fergy is from RMV or not. You might type Foxy in the search bar or PM her to find out which breeder she chose and why.

Savannah is everything I hoped she would become. Some of that is the breed, some of that is the training, some of that is the breeding and the breeder. I recommend RMVs based on my experience. They had the right mix to breed the right personality and the right early training to give Savannah the building blocks she needed for me. They also had the right answers to my questions and the right verifiable information for me. 

IMHO, you need to make sure you are comfortable with them, their process, and their Vs.. Make sure the V's personalities will fit your lifestyle and their activities fit your focus. For instance, I didn't see a lot of competition ribbons in their pictures. That wouldn't matter to me, but if you want to compete, they may not be as much a resource for you as another breeder. Call them. Talk to them. Marilyn usually holds her reunions in October on Fiesta Island. Go if you can and talk to the others about their pups. You will be welcomed. After all, you will be asking questions about everyone's favorite subject!

PM me if you want any more specific information. Good luck!


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

I agree with WillowyndRanch and RedBirdDog. In addition, I don't to bad mouth anyone or say anything bad - especially since I am new to this whole thing.

I am in the San Diego area - and after my research and our 6-9 month search and questioning period (my husband jokes that it was almost like a masters thesis) I took some advice from a very reputable breeder in the Southern California area. We didn't get Zeke from So California - he is from Arizona - but we had an opportunity with 2 reputable breeders up in Northern California as well.

My point is do some good research (which is why I am sure you asked the question here) and read - read A LOT.

The wait is HARD - but I believe it is worth it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

My attitude on this subject has changed. Previously I thought that one should be looking for "...a breeder intent upon improving the breed. One who only incidentally sells puppies." With titles to prove it. I think that it was an overreaction with regard to avoiding puppy mills and backyard breeders who might be careless in their choice of breeding dogs.

Now I think that there can be a valid middle ground. Breeders who are not oriented to show or field trials, or hunting, but just want to produce good companion dogs. Dogs that are healthy, affectionate, friendly, easy going. There aren't competitions for this (that I know of), so titles aren't relevant.

But such breeding shouldn't be haphazard, either. Care should be taken in parent choice for the temperament desired. And a reputable breeder of this kind should be able to show how the parents fit his objectives. And, of course, care about the health history of the ancestors. Such a breeder would also understand that socialization is imperative for these dogs and provide it.

I get the feeling that Rocky Mountain Vizslas might be such a breeder, or was at one time, based upon jld640's experience.

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob I think competing with these dogs reveals more about them. Things that would not show if the dog did not have to perform at that level.
Most of the FT, and show dogs are wonderful pets.
But most dogs bred just to be pets, cant crossover to the FT and show world.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Bob said:


> Now I think that there can be a valid middle ground. Breeders who are not oriented to show or field trials, or hunting, but just want to produce good companion dogs. Dogs that are healthy, affectionate, friendly, easy going. There aren't competitions for this (that I know of), so titles aren't relevant.
> 
> Bob


Bob I fully agree there could be some excellent breeding strictly for companion animals. However, I don't agree that they shouldn't PROVE they are of breeding quality for a comp-anion animal. Health tests are a must and should be displayed. The registered names of the dogs should be available for people interested to look up their records. There are several ways of proving the dogs worth as a c o m p a n i o n animal - Ca-nine Good Citizen, Basic Obedience titles, Therapy dog certifications are three that immediately come to mind and there are probably others. I would want to see at least one of those in the parents if I were looking for strictly a com-panion dog.
Ken

P.S. If anyone wonders why I space a word or hyphenate, it's to disable the links to pay per click advertising.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been away from my computer... Sorry I missed this thread.

Both of my V's are from Rocky Mtn ... Foxy was from Reddog Ranch Rocky Mtn Sonshine (Sonny) & Reddog Ranch Lion of Judah ( Judah)
Mr. Ferguson is from Reddog Ranch Rocky Mtn. Moonlight ( Luna) & Judah Fergy is named after his G.G. Grandsire " Finn Mccool's Fergus JH.
I have AKC Certified Pedigree back 3 generation, and nearly all the dogs have a DNA # Two that do not, I believe are from Hungry "Cikolai Inas" (sire) & "Matai Csipke" (dam) G.G.Grand's to Luna. 
There is history of Hunt trials, champions, ribbons in the ancestors of Rocky Mountain dogs, but of late, most of the demand from this breeder in not hunters, but running mates and family pets. Marilyn was very interested in Fergy's hunt training and asked for info that she could relay. Fergy was very birdy from day one, It was our desire to hunt him regularly, but had to abandon this idea due to my husbands advancing Alzheimer unfortunately. 
RMV gathers annually for a family reunion, and there are pups from many different litters. All of the dogs are beautiful examples of the breed in Standards, color, temperament, etc. I had a desire to show Mr. Ferguson some what because of his uniqueness, being a singleton pup. But I am a total novice, and just could not afford the time/energy. He would have been a true champion.
Most importantly, The dogs are very healthy and serious afflictions are absent from this breeders history. 
All of the pups are provided a folder with papers, AKC's, certifications, instructions, chips, etc. 
I know of not a single dissatisfied owner, and her associate breeder Red Dog Ranch is active in the local rescue effort. 

I have a photo of Marilyn"s son from Luna's last litter which would have been early 2014.

If I am correct Savannah is a litter mate of Foxy 8/6/2010.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah is indeed one of Foxy's littermates. We are on the far left of the posted reunion picture.

Thanks for posting tknafox2 - I was hoping you would have some current information!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Sweet, Sweet Foxy... Baby girl I miss you so much...

Just to make the point, that most Vizsla's to day are chosen for family pets, not Hunters... which even in Foxy's case was not in the dogs best
interest, because she would have been an excellent hunter... she had the instants & desire... We just never provided her the opportunity to hone
her skill... so sad!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I promised "Libertysmom" some pictures of Gracie, ( Gracie is the dam of her pup Zion is the Sire) out of Rocky Mtn Vizsla breeders.
Gracie was just 9 mo. old when Fergy was born, and the closest pup in age, there fore she became his big sister. 
The breeders were very concerned about his need for liter mates. He had some stuffed animals to cuddle, but he needed the warm love and discipline puppies get from each other, biting, playing, pawing, fighting ets. It would have been dangerous to put him in another bitches litter. both for the pups, and for him. Gracie was such a sweetheart. It was such a delight to see them together, she was the best friend this little lone guy had.


----------

